# Report GC surf



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

Was out today and yesterday. Caught 2 nice whiting which were kept. A couple small blues and ton of pinfish. Back out later today. Try to get some pics if possible


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Will be down next week for a few days. Hopefully things will pick up. No matter, will be just great to wet a line.:fishing:


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

What do you call a small blue?


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

They were about 10in. Went out today for a bit but surf way to rough. Caught a lot of bait with a net about 20ft into the water. School came swimming close to sure justninside wash. Hopefully one last day tomorrow if weathers good.


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

Well wrapped up a good week at the beach and fishing weather was ok some rain and cloudy. Fishing was good all week. Caught about a dozen or so whiting a few blues a bunch of pinfish and last hit of the week was something big as it bent the pole in half and broke the knot on my shock leader. Good luck to those still able to fish. Can't wait till next year and either can my daughter who says we're coming back to fish and she's only 2


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reports!
I'll be down in a couple of weeks!!

:fishing:


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

MadDawgJ said:


> What do you call a small blue?


snapper blue


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

joek said:


> snapper blue


Exactly. I was wondering because he's from PA and I know that the blues they catch in New England are much bigger than what we usually see in our warmer waters here. What one of those crazy waiste deep in the cold Atlantic surf guys from Long Island call a small blue would be a monster here.


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

lol wasn't sure what you were asking. I only ever knew them as blues as that's what a local told me years ago


----------

